
Show HN: Fusion – A New “Computed Observable” for Distributed Real-Time Apps - alexyakunin
https://github.com/servicetitan/Stl.Fusion/blob/master/README.md
======
alexyakunin
Have you ever dreamed to have an abstraction that magically delivers every
change made to you server-side data to every client that displays it? Or a
caching API that automatically evicts a cached entry right at the moment it
becomes inconsistent with the ground truth?

Stl.Fusion solves both these problems — moreover, it does this almost
transparently for you, so most of your code won’t even change. Works on .NET
and Blazor.

------
alexyakunin
Ended up writing "Stl.Fusion In Simple Terms":
[https://medium.com/@alexyakunin/stl-fusion-in-simple-
terms-6...](https://medium.com/@alexyakunin/stl-fusion-in-simple-
terms-65b1975967ab?source=friends_link&sk=04e73e75a52768cf7c3330744a9b1e38)

------
anthonysarkis
The readme is well written! I like how you show examples and comparison to
alternatives

~~~
alexyakunin
Thanks!

